# ich such nen umriss von europa...



## HammerHe@rt (16. Oktober 2001)

pluss ein bischen russland.....halt st.petersburg müsste man dann markieren können...

hat einer nen plan wo ich sowas finden könnte....

also nen umriss von europ eventuell mit ländergrenzen....und st.petersburg müsste auch drauf passen


mfG
Hammerhe@rt


----------



## cater (16. Oktober 2001)

hier 

da gibts auch fonts, die die kontinente haben, mit denen musst du mal rumprobieren...oder sonst einfach atlas nehmen, abscannen und konturen nachzeichnen...

ciao
carlo

ps: ich glaub, DU hast mir die seite vor nen paar tagen sogar empfohlen =)


----------



## aligator (16. Oktober 2001)

schau dir doch mal diesen link an.
http://www.asg.physik.uni-erlangen.de/europa/karte.htm
wenn es dir nicht hilft wir wissen es doch alle bully ist schuld.

oder aber 
http://www.ibiza-spotlight.de/maphtm/lvl01_m.htm

und zu guter letzt: 
http://www.ead.de/gebet/gebetswoche...2001/europa.htm

gruss
alfons


----------



## shiver (16. Oktober 2001)

*grml*, wie wärs wenn du deine postings editiers anstatt immer neue zu machen?!

_Saesh: habe ich mal gemacht... denke das geht ok _


----------



## Flame (16. Oktober 2001)

*wie*

wärs denn mit selber machen?

ich meine ne karte findet man schnell.

http://images.google.com

dann mit pfadwerkzeug selber nachzeichnen. (wenn karte eine ebene drunter liegt)

da bekommste die schönsten karten europas hin


----------



## aligator (16. Oktober 2001)

toll jungs das habt ihr aber toll gemacht nächstes mal werde ich mich anstrengen.

gruss
alfons


----------



## [MBK] (16. Oktober 2001)

kann es sein, dass dieser Thread eher in die Photobase gehört ?


----------

